# Question about litter and litter training....



## TheTangerineStarfish (Oct 1, 2011)

I am planning to use Yesterday's News when we get our bunny, but then I came across this litter box that has a grate on top so that you don't have to worry about the bunny digging in the litter. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752717
I know that you aren't supposed to use clumping litter but if I have this box that has the grate, and the bunny can't get to the litter at all , would it be ok to use clay, non-clumping cat litter? Or would that still be bad? I don't mind getting the Yesterday's News if need be, but we have cats, so if it would be ok to use with the grated litter box, that would be great. Also, once my bunny is litter trained, would I still need to have some kind of bedding down in the bottom of the cage? Or could I just have a solid bottom cage with a little bed or hiding place, food dish, water bottle and litter box and some toys? It will be a while before we get our bunny, but I just want to get as much info as I can before we bring him home. thanks!!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, that litter box will be too small, but for the smallest of bunnies. Most bunnies need a regular cat sized litter box. To keep the bunny off the litter, somemembers use plastic egg crate (found at a lighting store orhardware store) in the litter box. Check out the Stormhaven Litter System:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93&highlight=egg+crate

As for litter, the general concensus seems to be kiln-dried pine pellets (either wood stove pellets, horse stall bedding, or Feline Pine). I swear by it. The stuff is amazingly absorbant and neutralizes odours. Plus it's so cheap. I pay about $6 for a 40lb bag which lasts several months for one bunny!

Many here line their cages with towels, fleece blankets, indoor/outdoor carpeting, or grass mats. As you noted, there really is no need for sawdust or shavings in a rabbit's cage once they're litter trained.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------

